# [OT] Policy Di Skype

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What Resources Do We Use and How Do We Use Them?
> 
> During the course of using Skype Software, disk space, bandwidth and processing power may be utilized to provide the Skype services to you and to communicate with other Skype users. From time-to-time your computer may become a Supernode. A Supernode is a computer running Skype Software that has been automatically elevated to act as a hub. Supernodes may assist in helping other users to communicate or use the Skype software efficiently. This may include the ability for your computer to help anonymously and securely facilitate communications between other users of the Skype Software who, due to network and firewall constraints, cannot establish direct connections. The system has been designed so that being a Supernode will not interfere with the normal operations of your computer.
> ...

 

Ho creato questo 3d per non fare confusione con questo

Io dopo aver letto ciò, ho provveduto ad eliminare skype dal mio sistema.... se devo parlare con qualcuno preferisco di gran lunga gnomemeeting.

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io dopo aver letto ciò, ho provveduto ad eliminare skype dal mio sistema.... se devo parlare con qualcuno preferisco di gran lunga gnomemeeting.

 

Si, avevo letto infatti che grossomodo é la stessa dinamica di kahzaa (di cui skype é l'evoluzione). Si tratta di una logica molto p2p.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ebbene?

Cosa hai letto di particolarmente strano?

Scrivigli che la tua età È 10 anni e i tuoi dat personali sono al sicuro  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

la cosa mi lascia un po' perplesso..

sapevo che skype per connettere client sotto NAT utilizzava tecniche di UDP punching.

Mi chiedo a questo punto cosa serva questo sistema di elezione di hub.

Forse un metodo in fallback?

edit: aggiungo un documento interessante http://www.skype.com/security/guide-for-network-admins.pdf

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ebbene?
> 
> Cosa hai letto di particolarmente strano?
> 
> Scrivigli che la tua età È 10 anni e i tuoi dat personali sono al sicuro  

 

non mi preoccupo dei dati personali inseriti, mi preoccupo del fatto che le mie conversazioni - per quanto sicura venga spacciata la loro tecnologia - vadano anche in parte redirette su altri hosts, e che il mio computer venga utilizzato da "altri" ... e non riesco a capire il senso di ciò onestamente ...  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

ei viviamo nell'epoca dello sharing  :Smile: 

sharing di qualunque cosa  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## ---willy---

chi conosce altre alternative a skype?

----------

## lavish

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> chi conosce altre alternative a skype?

 

gnomemeeting  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> chi conosce altre alternative a skype?

 

Io uso www.messagenet.it un'ottima alternativa italiana.

----------

## xchris

che software usi sotto il pinguino?

i soft per mac e win sono ottimi!

ma sotto il pinguino? gnomemeeting cvs?

----------

## codadilupo

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

>  *---willy--- wrote:*   chi conosce altre alternative a skype? 
> 
> Io uso www.messagenet.it un'ottima alternativa italiana.

 

uhmm... ho leggiucchiato, ma non ho capito come funziona  :Rolling Eyes: 

c'e' un canone ? esiste una tariffa flat ? quanto costa una telefonata ? funziona per fora solo a ricarica ? ci sono solo software per mac o win ?

Coda, che é entrato nell'età dei perché  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Hma... girovagando ho letto di questo http://www.openwengo.com/

però (su linux) gira solo con gcc4 e glibc 3.4 (per ora) ... sul loro forum pare sia imminiente una nuova release

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao io tra settembre 2004 e marzo 2005 ho usato gnomemeeting 1.0 semza problemi per telefonare dalla germania all'italia con i miei genitori. Non ho mai avuto un problema e funzionava pure la webcam. Quindi teoricamente essendo passati mesi magari le nuove versioni funzionano ancora meglio!

Secondo me è una bomba. L'unico difetto è che non sai quando gli altri sono online

ciao nic

----------

## jubushi

Dunque.......penso sia dovuto precisare che skype (per quanto non giovanissimo) non ha ancora le ossa e solo adesso si sta facendo qualche calletto...con la sua diffusione il metodo di trasmissione verrà evoluto.....a giorni dovrebbe uscire il nuovo numero di Hakin9 (ottimissima rivista bimestrale sulla sicurezza informatica....la migliore che conosca....viene dalla polonia ed è distribuita in 6 stati....costa 7.50 ma la pagherei 10 euro per quello che vale), come articolo principale tratterà la sicurezza nel voip e in particolare di skype...se vi trovate compratela anche se non è molto facile trovarla (10.000 stampe in italia) ma ne vale la pena. Se proprio non la trovate mi potete mandare un pm e vedo se posso fare qualche imbroglio e mandarvi il pdf dell'articolo...bye

----------

## xlyz

se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.freeworlddialup.com/

alternativa a skype che funge con qualsiasi client sip (software o hardware)

totalmente gratuita (ovviamente non permette chiamate a linea fissa, a meno che non siano numeri verdi)

----------

## CarloJekko

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.freeworlddialup.com/
> 
> alternativa a skype che funge con qualsiasi client sip (software o hardware)
> 
> totalmente gratuita (ovviamente non permette chiamate a linea fissa, a meno che non siano numeri verdi)

 

ok, ma è solo per win che me ne faccio ?

----------

## cagnaluia

[quote="lavish"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....Io dopo aver letto ciò, ho provveduto ad eliminare skype dal mio sistema.... se devo parlare con qualcuno preferisco di gran lunga gnomemeeting.

 

io l'ho eliminato ancora prima: "dopo aver appreso la notizia che skype veniva assorbito da eBay...."

----------

## federico

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> io l'ho eliminato ancora prima: "dopo aver appreso la notizia che skype veniva assorbito da eBay...."

 

Io non trovo giusto non utilizzare software esclusivamente per le politiche gestionali delle aziende che li producono. Anche perche' sotto questo punto di vista, anche chi solo usa un motore di ricerca mediamente grande, dovrebbe sentirsi in colpa nell'utilizzarlo...

EDIT:

Ho ricordato di nn aver reinstallato sykpe dopo che il mio disco fisso era morto, vado per farlo e vedo che dipende da qt.. dannazione ero riuscito a non metterle, ora sto male se penso a quanto dovrei compilare  :Sad:  Immagino non ci siano client gtk vero ?  :Smile: 

EDIT2:

Ho scoperto che esiste una versione USE="static" con qt precompilate dentro, vediamo se vanno piu' che altro..

EDIT3:

Ovviamente...

```

altair skype # ./skype.bin

./skype.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Che pacco.

----------

## X-Drum

bah, questi saranno gli effetti  ebay...

comunque se vogliamo dire proprio tutto dietro a skype si 

celano anche altri "misteri"..

ricordate che appena fu lanciato l'NSA americano non era per niente contento

dell'algoritmo che skype dovrebbe utilizzare per crittare le discussioni?

l'NSA sosteneva che skype poteva fornire una piattaforma afidabile per

il terrorismo o cose del genere e voleva vietarne la diffusione...

poi pochi giorni dopo non si è piu' saputo nulla...ovvero nessun

veto su skype negli usa...cosa dobbiamo pensare sia accaduto ?_?

----------

## xlyz

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.freeworlddialup.com/
> 
> alternativa a skype che funge con qualsiasi client sip (software o hardware)
> 
> totalmente gratuita (ovviamente non permette chiamate a linea fissa, a meno che non siano numeri verdi) 
> ...

 

ho detto: che funge con qualsiasi client sip

per cui lo usi con qualsiasi client che supporti sip

credo che stai confondendo il servizio con il client che fwd offre

per usare il loro servizio non è necessario usare il loro client

----------

## X-Drum

appunto: i servizi di tipo sip sono quelli simili a squillo di ngi ad esempio,

skype non lo posso adoperare come client sip per i servizi Voip offerti

dalle varie ditte

----------

## grentis

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Ho scoperto che esiste una versione USE="static" con qt precompilate dentro, vediamo se vanno piu' che altro..
> ...

 

Io mi ricordo che usavo tranquillamente quello con le qt incluse senza problemi...e le qt non le avevo mai installate

----------

## federico

 *grentis wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Ho scoperto che esiste una versione USE="static" con qt precompilate dentro, vediamo se vanno piu' che altro..
> ...

 

Forse non utilizzavi il gcc "nuovo" 3.4.4 ..

----------

## CarloJekko

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*    *xlyz wrote:*   se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.freeworlddialup.com/
> 
> alternativa a skype che funge con qualsiasi client sip (software o hardware)
> 
> totalmente gratuita (ovviamente non permette chiamate a linea fissa, a meno che non siano numeri verdi) 
> ...

 

hai ragione non avevo letto...

----------

## Ghostraider

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> chi conosce altre alternative a skype?

 

Io ultimamente ho trovato interessante BitWiseIm http://www.bitwiseim.com

```
Encrypted Cross-Platform

Instant Messaging 

for Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux
```

Condivide una lavagna tra gli utenti in chat e supporta chiamate in multiutenza.

Lo sto ancora provando, ma promette bene   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ultimamente ho trovato interessante BitWiseIm http://www.bitwiseim.com
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A vedere la home page, molto dettagliata, pare piuttosto figo questo software, e anche l'interfaccia pare molto bella.

Gli manca solo la webcam, cerco un po' se c'e' almeno tra i todo  :Smile: 

Qual'e' il tuo username, nel caso lo installassi?

Fede

EDIT:

#Will BitWise support web cams?

At this time, we are not making any statements regarding inclusion of web cam features. We are monitoring new technologies that will enable such support across all operating systems (Windows, Linux and Mac OS X).

Ma l'alvaro messanger non lo fa mica gia'?

----------

## Ghostraider

Il mio nickname su BitWise : Spinnaker

[ lo sarebbe anche su gentoo...purtroppo non penso sia possibile cambiare nick vero ? ]

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> [ lo sarebbe anche su gentoo...purtroppo non penso sia possibile cambiare nick vero ? ]

 

Si, é possibile chiedendolo ai siteadmin... fai un pò di ricerche nel forum internazionale per scoprire qual'é la procedura esatta.

----------

## Ghostraider

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   [ lo sarebbe anche su gentoo...purtroppo non penso sia possibile cambiare nick vero ? ] 
> 
> Si, é possibile chiedendolo ai siteadmin... fai un pò di ricerche nel forum internazionale per scoprire qual'é la procedura esatta.

 

Oh, ottimo. Grazie mille   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

guardate openwengo che bella promozione stà facendo...  :Wink: 

https://www.openwengo.com/ poi è 100% opensource... E' da consigliare a tutti amici e parenti...

----------

